# Lake Somerville Hybrid fishing



## blalock51 (Mar 14, 2008)

We are going to be camping at Birch Creek Park the middle of April, and would like to know if anyone has any advice for catching hybrids? What lures to use, or should we use live shad and anchor out? Also, are there any strippers in the lake? We would also like advice on trolling for hybrids. Again, what lures?


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Somerville hybrids*

Trolling medium diving shad pattern crankbaits and Pet spoons behind Hellbenders has been the most successful pattern lately.......However, the shad are showing up in good numbers and it won't be long before the schooling action kicks in....The Welch Park area early in the morning is a good place to look for schooling hybrids.......To my knowledge, there are no strippers or stripers in Lake Somerville..........Capt. Wayne


----------



## blalock51 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Sorry about the spelling!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The parks & wildlife folks tend to stock stripers in lakes that are deep and have a big river feeding it such as Livingston and Toledo Bend. Smaller and shallower lakes that are fed by creeks do better with hybrids.


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to troll that lake once or twice a week. I've never liked a hellbender though I did use them sometimes. Mostly use DD22s. Don't expect to get into a mess of hybrids. It can and does happen but not often. Fortunately the same setup catches whites and you should catch alot of them. I usually trolled white curly tail crappie jigs. Found they caught just as good as the pet spoon and didn't cost $5. Make sure to have a 1 oz. slab spoon with a curly tail tied a few feet up the line ready on a pole for when you do find the fish. Trolling is good to find them but once you locate a school its time to switch to slabs.

I heard a report of hybrids schooling in the marina area last saturday. They weren't there when I went sunday though.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Birch Creek park that time of year is the place to be for some great white bass fishing off the point. The shad should be coming in, and there will be tons of folks there hitting the whites. just follow the crowds...haha. If you are only after hybrids, trolling is your best bet.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Caught whites and hybrids spring break. Trolled deep running rapalas, gold or silver depending on water clarity and or sun angle. We worked the edge of the main lake channels. No big numbers, but some quality fish. Sometimes when its windy the shad will be stacked against the windward bank, I've caught some good fish casting into the bait when this happens, used white curly tails and floater divers.


----------

